# Bolens 1254 Husky



## Jerry Martin

My ole 1254 hasn't shown signs of life this spring! She turns over, but very slowly and doesn't fire. Pulled the plug, grounded it, did spin faster without compression, did see spark. I had put a new battery in last fall, replaced ground batt cable and ran OK then, but not now. Battery charge has been topped several times, contacts cleaned and retightened but no luck getting her to spin faster. Engine is a TRA12 Wisconsin.

She's always been a strong, dependable, easy starting machine till now.

Any help would be welcomed & appreciated in getting this ole Bollens back on the job.


----------



## kau

How long did it sit before it last fired up?


----------



## Jerry Martin

I used my Bollens in January to blow some snow. It did sit all of February before I tried to start it up. Hasn't fired since.


----------



## plowman2

Have you looked into the starter/generator? It may need a good cleaning, or the belt could be slipping in the sheave when under compression.


----------



## Jerry Martin

Problem solved. Took the starter/gen to generator shop, was told they didn't know how it was able to turn over at all! Problems with the field and commutator(??) A rebuilt unit did the trick. Tapped the starter and it fired right up. 

Old iron never dies, just patch her up and it's back to work!


----------



## flman

Great, my neighbor has an old Bolens, and I must say that thing was a solid tractor, I am sure the MTD-Bolens is nothing like it.


----------



## plowman2

Glad to hear that the 1254 is good to go... These tractors are one of those things that keep getting better with age.


----------

